# Router Duplicator



## carst (May 2, 2013)

Does anyone out thier have a Router Duplicator? I am building one and would like to talk to someone about specifics on the machine.
Any HELP would be greatly appeciated
:help::help::help::help:


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a "Copycarver" that I built. Also a pantagraph with a trim router, and duck call tone board duplicator that uses a Foredom tool, and a router lathe with a follower to duplicate patterns. I am still developing the router lathe, but the others are done.
I will be happy to offer any help that I can.
However, if you are referring to CNC type duplicators, I am not someone who can assist you.


----------



## PawPawRay (Apr 5, 2009)

The last Shopnote mag has the plans to build your own. I plan on trying it as soon as I get around to it. All my tuits seem to be square lately.


----------



## westxjim (Feb 28, 2013)

Good morning. The site woodgears.ca has info on a shopbuilt pantarouter, as well as many other interesting tools/jigs that might fill the bill.


----------

